# Free Layout Planning Software



## Mixy (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello 

My name is Milen Peev and I am the author of SCARM - free model train track planning software. I saw the program mentioned in the forum and decided to register and introduce it officially to the members. Yesterday, I published the latest version 0.9.32 and now SCARM can work with more than 145 track libraries. I know, that there are not so many G-scale track producers in the program (compared to i.e. HO or N scales), but with your help, I may add more large scale libraries to SCARM. Hope that my program will be useful to all of you 

Regards,

Mixy (Milen)


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*track*

I have been using your software and find it is great.
One problem I have is the Bachmann Large scale track is nowhere near complete. They have 1ft., 3ft. and 5ft. straight sections of brass track. They also have brass track for 4ft., 5ft. and 8ft. diameter circles. They have brass 30 degree 4ft. diameter left and right turnouts. I think the track you have listed is all steel track. Keep up the great work.
Tom


----------



## Mixy (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you, Tom 

If you have a catalog or link where these tracks are described with their dimensions and part numbers, let me know and I will check it to fulfill the libraries in SCARM.

Mixy


----------



## The Tinker (Sep 11, 2014)

I wish I could get it for a Mac


----------



## Mixy (Apr 23, 2016)

Probably you can, at least for the 2D editor. See more here:

Running SCARM on Apple Mac

Mixy


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Brass track*



Mixy said:


> Thank you, Tom
> 
> If you have a catalog or link where these tracks are described with their dimensions and part numbers, let me know and I will check it to fulfill the libraries in SCARM.
> 
> Mixy


Mixy
Here is a link to Bachmann's page with large scale brass track:
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=255_467_646
Tom


----------



## Kakapo (Jun 25, 2017)

On the Mac you can use the free "RailModeller Express".
It's available on the Mac App Store..

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Mixy, If you plan on porting your software to OSX then so so as 64bit. Apple recently announced that with OS11 the operating system will not support 32bit only 64bit.

I hope you move forward with this porting as I am now exclusively a MAC user. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Mixy - I don't have a Windows machine handy to test this (I use a Mac), but I'm wondering if you are using the true, accurate dimensions of the various manufacturers G-Scale 45mm track or the "nominal" dimensions.
If you do use the true accuraste dimensions, where do you get the information?

To be more specific, the G-scale 4 ft diameter curves of most (if not all G scale manufacturers) are actually 1200 mm in diameter, not 4 feet.
Same for the other curves and even the straight sections.
Over the years, the LGB R3 track radius specified by Lehmann kept changing from publication to publication.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys are responding to a year old post from Mixy, bubbled to the top by a guy (Kakapo) surfing the forums for the ability to promote another Mac software.

I'm sure Mixy, the author of SCARM forgot his year old post.

Funny how this happens when you don't look back at the history.

Yes, of course it would be nice to update SCARM... yadda yadda...

Greg 1,059


----------

